# Warn 2.5Ci question



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*I have a warn 2.5ci winch on my Brute, I want to swap out the wire cable for synthetic rope and was wondering what type of end do I need on the new rope where it attaches to the drum? a plain end with nothing on it or an end with a lug? I’ve seen both and and am not sure which one to get…*


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Best bet would be to unspool your winch and see what it has, that way you dont accidentally get the wrong one

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

^^^Agreed^^^


----------

